# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Каждый день — это дата.

## Юрка

26.12.1825 (14 декабря по старому стилю) — Восстание декабристов.

----------


## Юрка

27.12.1979 — штурм дворца Амина в Кабуле, Афганистан.

----------


## Юрка

28.12.1870 — Скончался Алексей Фёдорович Львов (р. 179 :: , генерал, скрипач и композитор. Автор Российского гимна «Боже, царя храни!»

----------


## gRomoZeka

В этот день, 27 декабря, родились:  *Якоб Бернулли* (Jakob Bernoulli, 1654-1705), известный математик и физик, который вместе с братом Иоганном положил начало вариационному исчислению.  *Иоганн Кеплер* (Kepler, 1571-1630), великий немецкий астроном, один из творцов астрономии нового времени, который открыл законы движения планет (законы Кеплера), заложил основы теории затмений и изобрел телескоп, в котором объектив и окуляр — двояковыпуклые линзы.  *Луи Пастер* (Louis Pasteur, 1822-1895), выдающийся французский микробиолог и химик, один из основоположников микробиологии, иммунологии и стереохимии. Пастер поставил точку в многовековом споре о самозарождении некоторых форм жизни, опытным путем доказав полную ее невозможность и изобрел пастеризацию.  *Марлен Дитрих* (Marie Dietrich, 1901-1992), известная немецкая актриса, снявшаяся более, чем в 50 фильмах.  *Жерар Депардье* (G

----------


## Lampada

> 28.12.1870 — Скончался Алексей Фёдорович Львов (р. 179, генерал, скрипач и композитор. Автор Российского гимна «Боже, царя храни!»

 http://ruek.narod.ru/whitemp3/valaam_bo ... _hrani.mp3 *Боже, Царя храни*
Гимн Российской Империи (1833-1917 гг.)
Сл. В. Жуковского, муз. А. Львова   
Боже, Царя храни
Сильный, державный,
Царствуй на славу нам,
Царствуй на страх врагам,
Царь православный.
Боже, Царя храни!  http://ruek.narod.ru/simvolika/rozdenie ... gimna.html

----------


## Юрка

> В этот день, 27 декабря, родились: *Я* (можете поздравить ), регалий пока нет.

 Громозека, поздравляю! Козерожке от овена.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> *Я*

 Поздравляю! =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Громозека, поздравляю! Козерожке от овена.

 Пасиба! От козерожки овену - привет! Звери с рожками - это хорошо.  ::  
ЗЫ. *BappaBa*, спасибо! (смайлик, машущий лапкой)   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ЗЫ. *BappaBa*, спасибо! (смайлик, машущий лапкой)

----------


## chaika

gRomoZeka, поздравляю! В то же время сожалею, значит из-за ближайшего всеобщего праздника получаете меньше подарков, по крайне мере так думает наша молодеж, когда день рождение близок к Рождественским праздникам!! =:^)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> gRomoZeka, поздравляю! В то же время сожалею, значит из-за ближайшего всеобщего праздника получаете меньше подарков, по крайне мере так думает наша молодеж, когда день рождение близок к Рождественским праздникам!! =:^)

 Спасибо большое, *chaika*!  ::  
Да, с праздниками нехорошо выходит: мне иногда дарят один подарок на День Рождения и Новый год. Поэтому я часто праздную ДР в начале января.  ::   
Но бывают и более несчастные люди, у которых день рождения приходится на 31.12-01.01 (я знаю двух таких). 31 декабря все готовятся к Новому году, а первого числа отходят от похмелья. Тяжело праздновать ДР в таких условиях.   ::  
ЗЫ. Не хочу флудить в *Юркиной* теме, поэтому дальше всем, кто здесь отпишется, отвечу в личку! Еще раз спасибо.  ::

----------


## Оля

С днем рожденья, gRomoZeka!   ::

----------


## Юрка

15 января. Официальная дата рождения Александра Ивановича Маринеско.

----------


## Lampada

> 15 января. Официальная дата рождения Александра Ивановича Маринеско.

 Должно было бы быть Маринеску, потому что отец - румын, и отчество ему тоже переделали.

----------


## Юрка

> Должно было бы быть Маринеску, потому что отец - румын, и отчество ему тоже переделали.

 Значит, КО побеждает КУ.  ::  
Я, будучи студентом старших курсов института, встречался с ветеранами лодки С-13. Тогда впервые и услышал об "Атаке века". Это было ещё до присвоения ему звания Героя.

----------


## Оля

> Значит, КО побеждает КУ.

 Главное, чтобы _КЮ_ не победило КУ.   ::

----------


## Юрка

[quote=Оля] 

> Значит, КО побеждает КУ.

 Главное, чтобы _КЮ_ не победило КУ.   :: [/quote:1ywu2km4]+1  ::

----------


## Юрка

11 января 1737 года Императрица Анна Иоанновна издала манифест, по словам историка Сергея Соловьева, «составивший эпоху в истории русского дворянства в первой половине XVIII века». Документом «для лучшей государственной пользы и содержания шляхетских (то есть дворянских) домов и деревень» устанавливалось, что «молодые шляхтичи» должны поступать на государственную службу в возрасте 25 лет и, прослужив столько же, могут быть отпущены «в домы». Кроме того, дворянам, имеющим нескольких сыновей, разрешалось одного из них оставлять в имении «для содержания экономии». Если до нововведений Анны, согласно установлениям Петра I, все сыновья дворянские без исключения служили пожизненно и не с 25, а с 20 лет, то теперь они получили право в относительном расцвете сил — в 50 лет — выходить в отставку и наслаждаться праздностью.

----------


## Юрка

18 января 1943 года было прорвано (но не снято) блокадное кольцо вокруг Ленинграда.

----------


## Lampada

Скончался Бобби Фишер.  http://www.newsru.com/sport/18jan2008/fisher.html 
Интервью Бобби Фишера израильтянину: "Много евреев… слишком много евреев"  http://www.newsru.co.il/world/18jan2008/fi_120.html

----------


## mishau_

> Скончался Бобби Фишер.  http://www.newsru.com/sport/18jan2008/fisher.html 
> Интервью Бобби Фишера израильтянину: "Много евреев… слишком много евреев"  http://www.newsru.co.il/world/18jan2008/fi_120.html

 Ничего себе, антисемитчик.   ::  
Смеялся до слез - разве можно быть таким наивным? Но, впрочем, вот эта фраза заслуживает внимания:  _
В США постоянно говорят о трагедии 11 сентября, однако никто не говорит о Хиросиме и Нагасаки. _  
Да, это и есть двойной стандарт Западной политики.   ::

----------


## Юрка

22 января 1440 года родился Иоанн III Васильевич, известный как Иван Великий — великий князь московский с 1462 по 1505. Ивана III называют «собирателем земли Русской» за присоединение к Москве множества исконно-русских земель (в результате которого территория государства учетверилась) и заложение фундамента для державности Московской Руси. При Иване Великом было окончательно сброшено татаро-монгольское иго («Стояние на Угре» 1480) и в победоносных войнах значительно ослаблен соперник за владение русскими землями — Литва. В эпоху правления Ивана Великого, одного из наиболее долгих в русской истории, утвердилась идеология наследия религиозной и культурной роли Византийской империи, а Москва была провозглашена Третьим Римом, чему способствовал брак Ивана с племянницей последнего византийского императора. При Иване III составлен Судебник 1497 года, развернулось большое строительство в Москве, вырос международный авторитет Московского государства и произошло оформление титула Великий князь. 
22 января 1908 года родился Лев Давидович Ландау (22 января 1908, Баку — 1 апреля 1968, Москва) — советский физик, академик АН СССР (избран в 1946). Лауреат Нобелевской, Ленинской и трёх Сталинских премий, Герой Социалистического Труда. Член академий наук Дании, Нидерландов, Американской академии наук и искусств (США), Французского физического общества, Лондонского физического общества и Лондонского королевского общества.

----------


## Юрка

187 лет назад, 28 января 1820 года русской экспедицией под руководством Фаддея Беллинсгаузена и Михаила Лазарева была открыта _Антарктида_. На шлюпах «Восток» и «Мирный» они подошли к ней в точке 69°21′ ю. ш. 2°14′ з. д. (G) (район современного шельфового ледника Беллинсгаузена).

----------


## Rtyom

> Да, это и есть двойной стандарт Западной политики.

 Какой стандарт?.. Своё воспринимается больнее, что вполне естественно, только и всего.

----------


## Юрка

> В США постоянно говорят о трагедии 11 сентября, однако никто не говорит о Хиросиме и Нагасаки.

 Насколько я знаю, официальная трактовка Хиросимы и Нагасаки в Штатах такая: "атомной бомбардировкой мы спасли японцев от продолжения войны и от бессмысленных жертв".

----------


## Юрка

12 февраля 2008 года на акватории ФГУП "ПО "Севмаш" (Северодвинск, Архангельская область) из плавучего дока спущен на воду атомный подводный крейсер "Юрий Долгорукий". 
Головной стратегический ракетоносец четвертого поколения "Юрий Долгорукий" спроектирован ФГУП ЦКБ МТ "Рубин". Большую поддержку в строительстве крейсера оказывает Правительство Москвы. Соглашение о сотрудничестве, подписанное между Правительством столицы и "Севмашем", предусматривает шефство над созданием всей серии кораблей данного проекта. В настоящее время на предприятии строятся ракетоносцы "Александр Невский" и "Владимир Мономах".

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка] 

> В США постоянно говорят о трагедии 11 сентября, однако никто не говорит о Хиросиме и Нагасаки.

 Насколько я знаю, официальная трактовка Хиросимы и Нагасаки в Штатах такая: "атомной бомбардировкой мы спасли японцев от продолжения войны и от бессмысленных жертв".[/quote:147n5lwq] 
Не, на японцев им начхать. Это звучит так "Мы спасли наших солдат от бессмысленных жертв".

----------


## Lampada

"Ровно 22 года назад произошла трагедия на Чернобыльской АЭС..."   http://www.utro.ru/mega/

----------

